# Sand in coop



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

I recently tried sand in the front part of my coop (where the door is) and my girls will not walk on it! I've seen sand in plenty of coops and cannot figure out what the problem is. Any suggestions?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

They aren't used to it. It is something new, and they are afraid of it, I guess. Put a treat or two on the sand, and they'll get brave and walk on it. I used to take bowls of fresh water to the pen when it was really hot outside, and I had some that were afraid of a yellow bowl. We love them because they are goofy, not because they are smart!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh for the love of chickens! They're so funny and particular. Anything new sets them on guard until one gets brave and checks it out. Like giving them a new snack. All gather round and inspect it, look at me, look at the treat, then at each other. You can just see the wheels turning. Finally one braves a bite and they watch. If the brave one goes for another bite, then a few more will try it before they all jump in. Gosh they're so entertaining. Not a day goes by that they don't make me laugh non-stop. They're good for my soul.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

7chicks said:


> ...They're good for my soul.


Only another chicken lover would understand.


----------



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

*They will starve....*

I forgot to mention the food and water are in the sanded area as well.....They are hilarious! Well, if they don't get used to it, they will starve. I wondered if maybe it irritates their legs.......overthinking it I'm sure.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Missouri314 said:


> I forgot to mention the food and water are in the sanded area as well.....They are hilarious! Well, if they don't get used to it, they will starve. I wondered if maybe it irritates their legs.......overthinking it I'm sure.


Shouldn't bother their legs any. I put sand in mine on occasion in the summer and they're fine with it. Your's are just being peculiar about it.


----------



## Sgtfirstwife (Nov 28, 2012)

I have sand in all my coops, including my brooder. My baby chicks start out on piddle pads, then I put sand in when they are a couple weeks old. I also use Stall Dry( I think that is what it is called). Both make cleaning the coop easier.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been using sand for the last few months. It's great!


----------

